# SOLVED CentrinoN1030 : RFKILL hardBlocked unabled to disable

## ade05fr

Hello

i tried to make my wireless card work but it seems that there is a problem with the rfkill module.

Here is what i have 

```

lspci -v

09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 BGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at f7a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 4c-eb-42-ff-ff-01-c3-d6

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

```

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep -i iw

[   15.084018] iwlwifi: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[   15.084027] iwlwifi: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[   15.084368] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[   15.084379] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900042b4000

[   15.084388] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x34

[   15.084543] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

[   15.128481] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1

[   15.129030] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   15.129037] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   15.129041] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   15.129045] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE enabled

[   15.129050] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P disabled

[   15.129056] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030 BGN, REV=0xB0

[   15.129151] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   15.135888] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

[   15.146641] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x71a, CALIB=0x6

[   15.146648] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Device SKU: 0x150

[   15.146653] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x1, Valid Rx ant: 0x3

[   15.146692] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[   15.147017] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

```

```

localhost ~ # rfkill list all

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes

localhost ~ # rfkill unblock 0

localhost ~ # rfkill list all

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes

```

there is nothing special to activate my wifi card through a button and my BIOS as already my wifi activated.

can someone help me ?

thanks

----------

## khayyam

ade05fr ...

if the card is 'hard blocked' this means the card is blocked via a hardware switch, and there is no way to toggle this via software, so, if you say there is no hardware switch then this can only mean there is an issue with the driver/firmware. Is the driver built as a module? I seem to remember some post here re iwl that stated that this is required. Sorry, but thats all I can suggest might be at issue.

best ... khay

----------

## ade05fr

hi 

i finally find the switch for the wireless card. 

My problem is solved.

Thanks for your help

----------

## hujuice

A [SOLVED] post without any explanation is not really solved, from the forum point of view.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

